# Deal breakers at work



## NomadicMedic (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm pretty easy going, but there are a couple of things that are deal breakers for me. 

1) Dipping. My service is a tobacco free workplace, and that includes dip. If a partner of mine stuffs a wad of chew into his mouth, he can either spit it out or the supervisor comes down and delivers a written. The idea that spitting at work is acceptable is totally foreign to me. 

2) Excessive smells. I occasionally work with a partner that pours on the perfume. I've asked her several times to not wear so much, or any, when she works with me, as I'm very sensitive. It still happens. Not acceptable. The supervisor made her shower, as we have a "no perfume" SOP. I hated to do it, but I won't spend 12 hours sneezing and wheezing because of perfume. 

What is over the line for you? I'm sure most of us will put up with a lot from our partners, but what's that one thing that you just can't stand?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 17, 2012)

Questioning (read: arguing) my treatment modalities in front of the patient or family when there isn't a safety concern.


If it's a safety concern, let me know.  If I want your input, I'll let you know.  Other than those two, if it's my call, it's my call.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 17, 2012)

Dipping in the station/unit/on scene. I seriously had to warn a medic last night to lose the dip as he walked up to a house.

Smoking with unit doors open. Cant stand the smell going in. 

Excessive perfume/cologne is one for me. There are only a few scents that I can stand so I know it bothers patients.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a lot of things that bug me. I just learn to ignore them. The one thing I can not ignore is working with an incompitent EMT or Medic. That is the one thing that I can not stand. 

I've talked to the supervisors about many of these incompitent partners.


----------



## shiroun (Aug 17, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Questioning (read: arguing) my treatment modalities in front of the patient or family when there isn't a safety concern.
> 
> 
> If it's a safety concern, let me know.  If I want your input, I'll let you know.  Other than those two, if it's my call, it's my call.



x2.

Not just questioning, but questions. "Hey what does that drug do" asked in a serious tone, as opposed to a commentary with a little kid, is never good. Most of the public doesnt know the difference between BLS and ALS, so asking those quesitons can scare them.

Now, joking around with a little kid to try and build a rappor is 100% different. "Hey Angel, what does that med do? I'm sure our friend here would like to know!" is 10x more justifiable.

Also, stupidity is another one of my big concerns with partners. We were taught in EMT School, life over limb every time. IF the car is on fire, and your patient may have C-Spine injuries, but you can get him out, what do you do?

You get the damn longboard, you pull him onto it, and you get the hell away from the fire. You DONT get the KED out, and hop in the car to help him.

Anyway, my two cents. Cheers.


----------



## med51fl (Aug 17, 2012)

A big one for me is the non-stop cellphone talker / texter.  It amazes me you have to tell somebody that they shouldn't be texting while treating patients or driving the rig.  I really cannot imagine any reason to be on the phone all shift.  How did these people survive before we had cellphones?


----------



## Joe (Aug 17, 2012)

I can tolerate just about anyone at work partner wise. My only thing is chute times. Get your butt off the couch and respond.. if u have to pee...that sucks, pee at the er. Not before you respond. 

And just a question,  if i have a small dip in and i swallow it the whole time im around you or pts is it that big of a deal? What is it you dont like? And never, ever, tell me to lose it. Ill take it out if its a really nice house or an arrest. 

What about gum? Have to take that out too?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 17, 2012)

Joe said:


> Ill take it out if its a really nice house or an arrest.



So for family's who can't afford a nice house you don't care? Why should the rich get that treatment and not the poor?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 17, 2012)

Joe said:


> And never, ever, tell me to lose it. Ill take it out if its a really nice house or an arrest.
> 
> What about gum? Have to take that out too?



Then you could expect to never, ever, make patient contact with me.  I'd rely on the FD to help me with everything else, and when asked I'd tell them that I only had an ambulance driver for the day.  It's unprofessional, period.  

Then I'd call the supervisor, tell him or her that my EMT is broken, and request a new one.

I'd do the same if there were uniform or appearance issues as well.

Sorry man, but it's no wonder EMS gets no damn respect.  :censored::censored::censored::censored:


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 17, 2012)

Opinionated partners who have not the knowledge or experience to be able to form an informed opinion but do anyways.......

Smells...   Perfumes and colognes are a big no go.  Not because they are offensive (usually) but because they take away my sense of smell during patient contacts if thats all i can smell at a scene.

And someone has not been doing this long enough if you think taking a leak before responding is not a good thing to do for a couple reasons.  Do this long enough and you will become conditioned like Pavlov Dogs and will immedietely have to pee the second you hear a pager, even when not on duty.


----------



## Asclepius911 (Aug 17, 2012)

Cocky, wise guys that have years in the field that instead of helping you, or giving you pointers, they make you feel retarded, and treat you as if you are inferior. Also being ignored.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 17, 2012)

Yep, the minute I see or smell that dip, you're spitting it out. If I see it again, it's a really bad day for you. Think written discipline. The kind that prevents promotion or merit raises. If I see it again after that, it becomes a bigger issue and suspension or termination will be the outcome. 

Dipping is tne thing I can not stand, a habit that has no place in my station, truck or anywhere near my patients. If you worked here and you had a problem with it, I'm pretty sure rereading the "no tobacco/zero tolerance" policy would make it crystal clear that I'm right and you're wrong. 

Sorry.


----------



## Joe (Aug 17, 2012)

firefite said:


> So for family's who can't afford a nice house you don't care? Why should the rich get that treatment and not the poor?



Ha i dont know where i was headed with that. Made me look like a toolbag haha. 

And we dont have an anti dip policy. But just dont do it around pts. I was just trolling for responses. Now at the station/rig/post we can dip. (Which is how it should be) some of the fd does it on scene but thats not my department and i like those guys and there is no reason to stir up stuff. Live and let live. What justifies the mentality of "hey, im gonna get that guy in trouble"


----------



## Joe (Aug 17, 2012)

Corky said:


> Opinionated partners who have not the knowledge or experience to be able to form an informed opinion but do anyways.......
> 
> Smells...   Perfumes and colognes are a big no go.  Not because they are offensive (usually) but because they take away my sense of smell during patient contacts if thats all i can smell at a scene.
> 
> And someone has not been doing this long enough if you think taking a leak before responding is not a good thing to do for a couple reasons.  Do this long enough and you will become conditioned like Pavlov Dogs and will immedietely have to pee the second you hear a pager, even when not on duty.



How long have i been doing this then? For some reason it wouldnt let me quote the first time. When our response area is so small, our scene time is low (think scoop and go on most pts) and our transport to the hospital averages 5-8 mins non code, there is no excuse to have a 3 minute chute time. Wait 15 mins and do it at the er.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 17, 2012)

Joe said:


> How long have i been doing this then? For some reason it wouldnt let me quote the first time. When our response area is so small, our scene time is low (think scoop and go on most pts) and our transport to the hospital averages 5-8 mins non code, there is no excuse to have a 3 minute chute time. Wait 15 mins and do it at the er.



I'm sure your patients love the fact that you make them wait 15 minutes for treatment ....


----------



## fast65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm a pretty easy going guy, so I don't know if I can really say I have any "deal breakers"...yet. I have a good amount of pet peeves, but nothing as of yet, that I can say will cause me to say "I won't work with this person", outside of them being dangerous. 

Dipping has never been a huge problem for me, I find it to be a disgusting habit, but if someone wants to do that outside of the station I'm alright with it. That being said, I can't stand it when it's done inside the ambulance, I DO NOT want to mistake your spit bottle as my water bottle. I've never had a problem here with my partners chewing while dealing with patients, so I can only say I can't believe people actually do that.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 17, 2012)

Joe said:


> How long have i been doing this then? For some reason it wouldnt let me quote the first time. When our response area is so small, our scene time is low (think scoop and go on most pts) and our transport to the hospital averages 5-8 mins non code, there is no excuse to have a 3 minute chute time. Wait 15 mins and do it at the er.



Long enough to have been conditioned to pee on command even if i just did 20 minutes ago.  I have response times to a scene of 5 minutes to ~3 hours at the furthest reaches of my response area, add in scene time and much longer transport times depending on patient condition and facility I choose to take the patient to.


----------



## Joe (Aug 17, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm sure your patients love the fact that you make them wait 15 minutes for treatment ....



15 if their nice!  But honestly i have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 17, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Dipping has never been a huge problem for me, I find it to be a disgusting habit, but if someone wants to do that outside of the station I'm alright with it. That being said, I can't stand it when it's done inside the ambulance, I DO NOT want to mistake your spit bottle as my water bottle. I've never had a problem here with my partners chewing while dealing with patients, so I can only say I can't believe people actually do that.



At a station of 10-15 people at a time we'd only ever have one or two that didn't chew. I chew, but I "learned" in a culture that was very polite about it. No clear bottles, spitter had to be capped when not in use, never goes in the cup holders, and never chew during any phase of public contact were some of the unwritten/unspoken rules.

I can't imagine someone chewing in front of a patient. Blows my mind


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 17, 2012)

Joe said:


> 15 if their nice!  But honestly i have no idea what your talking about.



Scoop and run generally forgoes treatment of things like pain instead of treating them appropriately.


----------



## leoemt (Aug 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Yep, the minute I see or smell that dip, you're spitting it out. If I see it again, it's a really bad day for you. Think written discipline. The kind that prevents promotion or merit raises. If I see it again after that, it becomes a bigger issue and suspension or termination will be the outcome.
> 
> Dipping is tne thing I can not stand, a habit that has no place in my station, truck or anywhere near my patients. If you worked here and you had a problem with it, I'm pretty sure rereading the "no tobacco/zero tolerance" policy would make it crystal clear that I'm right and you're wrong.
> 
> Sorry.



I agree with you and I HATE tobacco use with a passion. That said, what is the point of running to a supervisor about it? Yes you have a policy (i've worked in places like that) but it doesn't accomplish anything. You piss off your partner, you piss off the supervisor, you piss off HR, etc. See where I am going with this? 

I don't condone violating policies, but just because it is a policy doesn't mean you need to run to a supervisor. When I was a cop my job was to enforce the law. Technically driving 1 mph over the speed limit is speeding (we even had a fine amount in our bail schedule for that). If I am writing tickets for 1mph what am I accomplishing? Am I increasing safety? Am I educating the public? No to both. In reality I am probably making the citizens angry. 

If a partner chews, does that make them a bad partner or provider? Sometimes making a mountain out of a mole hill can bite you in the arse. Unless his actions affect patient care, deal with it amongst yourselves. No reason to involve a supervisor. 

My "deal breaker" is partners that think they are perfect and run to the supervisor for EVERYTHING. I am an adult, treat me like one. If I screw up (and I will) lets discuss it so that I can learn from it. Don't belittle me because I know you have made mistakes too. Don't tattle on me when we can act like adults and work it out.


----------



## dmc2007 (Aug 17, 2012)

Touching my paperwork (which in this day and age means touching the laptop).  I had one partner grab the tablet out of my hand to add a "facility delay" while I was in the middle of copying the pt's history.  I had already put the delay in.

Smoking to the point that you stink up the whole cab.  If you want to give yourself lung cancer, that's fine (provided I'm away from you while you're doing it), but I really don't feel like smelling it the rest of the shift.


----------



## SSwain (Aug 17, 2012)

Sloppy dressing.
Shirts untucked, or just EMS t-shirts, wrinkled clothes, sweat stains (not just wet stains... I'm talking crusty salt rings in the armpits) boots not laced/tied/zipped, hair all frizzed out...

I take pride in my appearance...if I were a PT, I would not think too highly of the EMS personell who respond looking like they just crawled out from under a bridge somewhere.

Also...cooking some nasty smelling crap in the quarters. I like garlic, but I don't want to smell like it all day long.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 17, 2012)

Smoking.  I even tell the patient to put it out when I get on scene and refuse to do anything until they do... why should my partner be any different?  Not only is the smoke a hazard to my health that I don't want, but it's noxious and makes me feel sick.  I can't work with that smell, therefor it's out.  If that means I take the lit cigarette right out of a patients mouth, I will.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 17, 2012)

leoemt said:


> I agree with you and I HATE tobacco use with a passion. That said, what is the point of running to a supervisor about it? Yes you have a policy (i've worked in places like that) but it doesn't accomplish anything. You piss off your partner, you piss off the supervisor, you piss off HR, etc. See where I am going with this?
> 
> I don't condone violating policies, but just because it is a policy doesn't mean you need to run to a supervisor. When I was a cop my job was to enforce the law. Technically driving 1 mph over the speed limit is speeding (we even had a fine amount in our bail schedule for that). If I am writing tickets for 1mph what am I accomplishing? Am I increasing safety? Am I educating the public? No to both. In reality I am probably making the citizens angry.
> 
> ...



Running to a supervisor? I think you misunderstand. If you want to dip at work and I say "not happening" and you continue to dip, it becomes the supervisor's issue. They start the discipline and documentation chain. That's not "tatteling", that's me asking you to spit out your chew and not do it while on duty as we have a zero tobacco use policy. 

It's not running to the supervisor, it's advancing a issue up the chain of command. That's what they get paid to do and if I had a problem, I would be remiss in not talking to the supe about these issues after I asked for the person to stop the use of tobacco products. 

Look, I'm all about giving someone the benefit of the doubt, but if you continue to abuse my good nature, it becomes an admin problem. And it doesn't say anything about their patient care, but it does show that they don't respect the policies put into place by the department. 

And yes, it does accomplish something. It keeps the people that dip from doing it around me. 

And frankly, that's all I care about.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 17, 2012)

Deal breakers everywhere:
1. TAKE something out of my hand(s). Ask and I'll hand it, but my reflexes when there's a grab are to lash out.
2. STEALING/LYING: sorry, other than a social lie, I'm asking for another co-worker.
 Stealing anything: How can I trust you? (I caught a lunch stealer once with methylene blue mixed in a PB and grape Jelly sandwich...
3. ARMCHAIR QUARTERBACK: you want to sit there and tell me to do or not to do something or to critique at the scene, then I turn to you stop and ask "Are you assuming control of this scene?". Anything but "no" gets you the clipboard. IV, or whatever it is I'm doing and I'll wait for your command.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Aug 17, 2012)

Joe said:


> And just a question,  if i have a small dip in and i swallow it the whole time im around you or pts is it that big of a deal? What is it you dont like? And never, ever, tell me to lose it. Ill take it out if its a really nice house or an arrest.



Because chew is disgusting. I hate seeing nasty cups full of that :censored::censored::censored::censored:. If you want to do that, do it on your own. Its pretty selfish to make other people smell it or see it. And don't say deal with it. Its a matter of common courtesy and respect.


----------



## firetender (Aug 17, 2012)

Let's keep it simple and respectful folks. Just chew on, er ponder what you read before your fingers start twitching on the keyboard in reaction!


----------



## bahnrokt (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't mind dippers, bust I also live in a rural area and my main job is centered around the construction industry.  I agree with the posts above. No clear bottles, no spitting on the ground(even outside) and don't let a pt see it.  

I would take a well behaved dipper anyday over the week vs a smoker that jumps into the rig after a smoke break stinking like cigarettes.


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow, seems like EMS is full of complaints, or "deal breakers"! This thread blew up to 29 posts in less than 7 hours!


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 17, 2012)

I work in a system that has a lot of third riders, volunteers usually in some stage of learning riding with us for experience. Dealbreakers for them are wandering on a scene (safety), interrupting me when I'm talking to a patient (I warn them first) and texting and driving. 

I am able to just tell them they can't continue the shift with me or that they can't come back...I don't usually pursue any discipline. 

Also, we don't consume anything in our mouths in a patient care environment, added to the tobacco policy, that means dip is not an issue except with the volunteers, and then I just don't want to see or have to touch that nasty bottle. I regularly throw the bottle away if they leave it on a table and leave the room. Should have put it away.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 17, 2012)

TB 3541 said:


> Wow, seems like EMS is full of complaints, or "deal breakers"! This thread blew up to 29 posts in less than 7 hours!



Right we're all a bunch of a whiners.

We have a zero tolerance tobacco policy around facilities, trucks, and patients. It doesn't happen, and it's often times grope. It's not complaining when it's a significant policy violation, it's the right thing to do.

Other deal breakers for me include touching the light or siren controls when I'm driving, allowing the stretcher undercarriage to fall when unloading (and then whining about how the stretchers all suck), and drivers that are oblivious to a smooth ride while patient loaded. 

I'm easy going, I rarely have a regular partner and have a reputation for being able to work well with random staff with varying degrees of experience. That said I really cannot stand when someone tells me that they hear that "I'm really easy to work with" and then take advantage of that by being lazy, late, or just plain messy. Yea I'm not someone to write others up but I still care about doing the best job I can.

But most of all I cannot stand being babied. Yes you may have been an EMT for longer than me but that is no indication of competence. I'm a fine driver, don't always ask if I need a break from driving. I can handle patient care just fine, I don't really need your help getting vitals and a history once we get loaded. Let's go to the hospital now mmmk. And I certainly don't need you to edit my PCR and then tell me how I write too much for "routine" calls. I wouldn't be where I am if I couldn't.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 17, 2012)

Here in the civilized world, those who chew tobacco dont sling their spit all over the station.  They keep it discreet, and dont leave spitters all around.  And obviously never around a patient or on a call.  Doesnt bother me at all.

What kind of savages do you guys work with?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 17, 2012)

I chew. I'm not an *** about it though, I'm not putting golfball sized lips in and I'm not chewing the entire damn shift. My spitters aren't see-through and always are capped. With that said if a partner expresses a dislike for it I wont chew in front of them out of respect for them and you will never EVER find me with a lip in on scene, and I try to take it out while we are responding rather than getting out of the truck and flinging it across the street on scene. My question for those of you that don't like chewing tobacco is what do you say abut seeds? It's a similar concept and in my opinion smells worse than chewing tobacco. 

I really dislike working with partners that are lazy or really burnt out. We get 20 minutes at the hospital, there's no reason we should be spending more time than that there. It really makes me mad when I run a couple calls and every time I come back the same crew is sitting at the hospital and they haven't run a call while I've run 2-3. I like running calls, it makes the day go by faster but in a system that consistently runs 200-250 calls a day the workload needs to be shared, sometimes you get worked constantly and other days you sit in areas with no calls while other units run their asses off. What goes around comes around. 

I'll second the long chute times, if it's a priority 4 IFT or a post move then by all means take your piss before we leave but 911 calls don't take 2-3 minutes just to get to the truck to mark responding. I'm sorry if it ruined your nap but when it comes down to it you're at work and you're getting paid to work, not to nap.


----------



## leoemt (Aug 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Running to a supervisor? I think you misunderstand. If you want to dip at work and I say "not happening" and you continue to dip, it becomes the supervisor's issue. They start the discipline and documentation chain. That's not "tatteling", that's me asking you to spit out your chew and not do it while on duty as we have a zero tobacco use policy.
> 
> It's not running to the supervisor, it's advancing a issue up the chain of command. That's what they get paid to do and if I had a problem, I would be remiss in not talking to the supe about these issues after I asked for the person to stop the use of tobacco products.
> 
> ...



Your right I did misunderstand. I am all for going to a supervisor when its appropriate. Unfortunately I have worked in places where people run to their supervisor for the slightest thing. That is my biggest pet peeve.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 17, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Other deal breakers for me include touching the light or siren controls when I'm driving



I second this one for sure. Along with Linuss's post about arguing on scene. I don't care that you've been an EMT for 10 years, if I want your opinion I'll ask and I'm more than willing to talk about it afterwards but if you want to be the medic and make decisions you can go to medic school. Firemedics are a different animal because most worked for the agency I work for before they went to fire and I worked with them as an Intermediate and I know I can learn a lot from them but in the end I'm the medical authority on scene and what I say goes unless I'm directly endangering responders or the patient.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 17, 2012)

On a lighter note, a "deal breaker" for me would be blowing up the bathroom without spraying some air freshener before you leave.  

COME ON DUDE.


----------



## kashana247 (Aug 18, 2012)

Excessive swearing drives me insane. Dropping the f-bomb ever 5 minutes does not add flavor to your conversation...just saying.


----------



## Mad Max (Aug 18, 2012)

Just about everything I've seen posted so far applies to me for the most part, the non-discreet dipping, the texting and driving, and excessive swearing all grind my gears to one degree or another, and I've only been on the job for a week!  But on a lighter note, the one thing that really bothers me is people wanting to show me stuff on their phone.  I don't mean something that happens every once in a while, I'm talking about constantly, and even when I appear to be busy doing something else.  I'm aware that there are some cute animals doing some silly things on camera, but if I'm reading a book or writing a run report, or something like that, I don't want to be interrupted every couple of minutes with, "Dude, you gotta see this."  I'm not anti-social, really, I'm not.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 18, 2012)

On coworkers: People that have an obsessive need to backboard everyone.

Company: IFT company owners that see fit to utilize 3 transport crews to move his daughter into her new apartment.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 18, 2012)

Jambi said:


> IFT company owners that see fit to utilize 3 transport crews to move his daughter into her new apartment.



Seriously? Wow. I would start looking for another job. Fast. And if I had the savings to get me through, I would tell the owner to pound sand right then and there. <_<


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm not talking about pet peeves like, "I hate when EMTs put patients on backboards". I'm talking about the big, "there is no way this will happen while I'm here" kind of things. 

I was talking to my partner and some of the biggies that we came up with are reckless driving, turfing ALS patients to BLS, punitive ALS (putting a 16 in a drunk kid to teach him a lesson), the dip thing I mentioned and use of drugs or alcohol. 

Those are some of things that are simply non-negotiable.


----------



## medicdan (Aug 18, 2012)

Jambi said:


> On coworkers: People that have an obsessive need to backboard everyone.
> 
> Company: IFT company owners that see fit to utilize 3 transport crews to move his daughter into her new apartment.



I have a simple answer for that. No. I'm happy to do what is required while i'm on shift, especially for the people signing my paychecks. I do additional duties whenever needed, and do so without disagreement... But this is a bit excessive. I am employed to work on an ambulance and the associated tasks (patient care, station cleaning, etc). If I am moving the owner's daughter, and I, or my partner gets injured, it's not clear that we would be covered under workers comp (not in our job description/normal duties). I've worked places where it is a fireable offense to refuse to do a call, but I have no qualms about saying no to this. Sorry.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 18, 2012)

You know what really gets to me? Those guys that come in to work in an outdoors environment not wearing sunscreen. I mean, first of all, they have these atrocious farmer's tans from spending 12+ hour days in the sun, yeah, that looks really professional 

And don't they know that all that sun exposure can eventually cause cancer? I mean, we're supposed to be 100% perfect role models all of the time and these guys show up to work with sunglasses tans and peeling noses? Despicable.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 18, 2012)

I've got one. Our scheduled time at work is what time we are supposed to sign on and be available in the system. They pay us 15 minutes prior to that time. Show up and help check the truck. Although we have VSTs so we don't have to check cabinets we still have to get the first out and airway bag off the shelf, check out radios, the computer and the monitor, grab gloves, put trash bags into the garbage cans, make sure there are actually IV bags in the IV warmer, make sure we have all the paperwork we need, ect. 

I'm always 20-30 minutes early to work. I'd rather take my time than rush around. It irks me to no end when you have a partner that shows up less than 5 minutes before our scheduled start time. Not only does it make me do all the work to get ready for the day but if we are late signing on that means they are holding another unit over until we do sign on. I know I get mad when trucks are late to sign on and I get held over or the inevitable late call in that situation so I hate doing it to other people. 



adamjh3 said:


> You know what really gets to me? Those guys that come in to work in an outdoors environment not wearing sunscreen. I mean, first of all, they have these atrocious farmer's tans from spending 12+ hour days in the sun, yeah, that looks really professional
> 
> And don't they know that all that sun exposure can eventually cause cancer? I mean, we're supposed to be 100% perfect role models all of the time and these guys show up to work with sunglasses tans and peeling noses? Despicable.



I should have bought stock in Coppertone at my last job. 4x10s on the beach in 90 degree heat. My tattoos hated me along with my mom.

I will say one thing, I think you're kidding about the farmer's tan and professionalism but I can't tell.


----------



## Joe (Aug 19, 2012)

I dont think i have ever met anyone on the streets that doesn't have a sunglasses tan. Hell i pride my self on mine!


----------



## Anjel (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine is working with other girls that can't lift. And have to call for a lift assist for a 200 pound patient. 

I think it is a waste and makes me look bad. I can hold my own. Why can't they?

Also anyone, male or female that causes the stretcher to tip back and forth when lifting. 

If it happens. I will not work with you again, until you correct the problem.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 19, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> You know what really gets to me? Those guys that come in to work in an outdoors environment not wearing sunscreen. I mean, first of all, they have these atrocious farmer's tans from spending 12+ hour days in the sun, yeah, that looks really professional
> 
> And don't they know that all that sun exposure can eventually cause cancer? I mean, we're supposed to be 100% perfect role models all of the time and these guys show up to work with sunglasses tans and peeling noses? Despicable.









I have a farmers tan because I work outside...

My eye doctor told me I should wear sunglasses when I'm outside in the sun so I have sunglasses tan..

My nose peels alot because I'm white. Nothing I do will make it not peel. 

If we are supposed to be 100% perfect role models then why does anyone in this field smoke, chew, drink alcohol, ride motorcycles, and/or do anything else dangerous?


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 19, 2012)

firefite said:


> If we are supposed to be 100% perfect role models then why does anyone in this field smoke, chew, drink alcohol, ride motorcycles, and/or do anything else dangerous?



Exactly my point. Why wage a war on one thing (tobacco) when there are other things just as bad or worse?

To be fair I have a journeyman level sunglasses tan and an expert level farmers tan. I was just trying to make a point


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't care if you chew at home, in your car or at church. It's your life. Do what you want. 

However, there are certain expectations for work. We have to wear a uniform. We have to be clean. We can't use tobacco products. Why is one rule different from the others. If I wanted to come to work wearing salmon colored pants, should I be allowed to? 

No. Because we have uniform standards. 

If I want to chew at work should I be allowed to?

No, because we have no tobacco use standards. 

It's not waging war, it's following the rules that were set in place by the admin. if you don't agree, petition to change the rules or work somewhere else. 

Don't, however, expect to not have to face any consequence if you do not follow the rules.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 19, 2012)

No where around me has such a rule. 

So sometimes there are no consequences. It is great your company does. But that doesn't apply to everyone.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 19, 2012)

And I never said it applies to everyone.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 19, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> We can't use tobacco products....
> If I want to chew at work should I be allowed to?
> 
> No, because we have no tobacco use standards.
> ...


say who? I have quite a few coworkers who smoke like chimneys.  

I think the issue isn't tabacco use, but the not following the established rules of the agency.  

For example, my agency requires for every inside call, the crew brings in the EMS bag, oxygen, and a carrying device.  if you have a cut finger, all that equipment needs to be brought in.  it might not be used, but it must be brought in.  you want to be lazy and not bring the stairchair inside, that's fine, the first time it's me having a chat with you (coworker to coworker), the second time it's the supervisor having a chat with you, and the 3rd time it's formal discipline.

oh, and if the EMS uniform requires salmon colored pants, you better wear them, even if you don't like them or think they are professional.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 20, 2012)

I think we're in the same place. 

Follow the rules at work, and it's a non issue.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 20, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I think we're in the same place.
> 
> Follow the rules at work, and it's a non issue.



That's what I was trying to get at. 

It's not so much chewing, it is not following the rules. 

I didn't mean to insinuate that you insinuated it applied to everyone.


----------



## bahnrokt (Aug 20, 2012)

Jambi said:


> On coworkers: People that have an obsessive need to backboard everyone.
> 
> Company: IFT company owners that see fit to utilize 3 transport crews to move his daughter into her new apartment.



Well what does his daughter look like and is she moving in with any attractive friends?


----------



## Meursault (Aug 27, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Exactly my point. Why wage a war on one thing (tobacco) when there are other things just as bad or worse?



Because there are few things "just as bad or worse", almost none that can be completely eliminated feasibly, few that are visible and contribute to a culture of use, and no others that satisfy all these.

I've probably pointed this out elsewhere, but I believe no tobacco use policies are counterproductive. No smoking policies are a good idea because they improve employee health, improve company image, and may have small beneficial societal effects. Oral tobacco use, especially in spitless form, is much less risky and less visible. Transitioning all employees from smoking to other forms of nicotine use is a more realistic goal than breaking everyone's addictions.


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd rather have coworkers use nicotine gum or patches, by far, than use tobacco.  People don't have to chew in order to quit smoking.  It might be a way some folks rationalize a really gross habit, but there are other choices one can make that are easier for many coworkers to deal with.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 28, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Also anyone, male or female that causes the stretcher to tip back and forth when lifting.
> 
> If it happens. I will not work with you again, until you correct the problem.



While I understand your point, I don't understand how you can say you won't work with them? How does your administration feel about that?

Not trying to throw stones but if a two person lift is awkward there is generally blame on both sides, usually lack of communication.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 28, 2012)

NVRob said:


> While I understand your point, I don't understand how you can say you won't work with them? How does your administration feel about that?
> 
> Not trying to throw stones but if a two person lift is awkward there is generally blame on both sides, usually lack of communication.



I've had this happen twice recently. They could not lift the stretcher empty. Let alone with any weight on it. 

It happened on 3-4 calls and after talking with them and trying to help coach a little it wasn't working. I called dispatch and we came back to the station. I've never had a problem with anyone. When someone just let's go of the stretcher or tips it because they can't lift there isn't anything I can do about it. 

A lot of people worked with the two and they were ultimately let go.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 28, 2012)

And there is no excuse for letting go of the stretcher mid lift. Causing the stretcher to drop to the ground. 

That's dangerous and I shouldn't have to work with that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 28, 2012)

Agreed. 

I'd have some strong words for someone that did that.

Like I said, wasn't trying to throw stones


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 28, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> They could not lift the stretcher empty. Let alone with any weight on it.


If you can't do the job, than you shouldn't have the job, regardless of who you are.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 28, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I'd have some strong words for someone that did that.
> 
> Like I said, wasn't trying to throw stones



Mmmhhmmm


----------



## MexDefender (Aug 28, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I'd have some strong words for someone that did that.
> 
> Like I said, wasn't trying to throw stones



Oh this... I'm somewhat new and with our call volume I don't use stretcher a lot but the bar popped up over hook and didn't drop patient but the stretcher hit ground from a couple inches off and well patient was a tad scared. Wont ever make that mistake again. 

A real deal breaker is pee. Not patient pee... Staff pee, they have the aim of a 90 y/o male I mean seriously how hard is it to hit the toliet?!?! The janitor cleaned the floors (shine white) 3 days later yellow all around pisser again. I was so upset... Mopped it up and it happened again. We have a station where we all use kitchen, bathrooms, sleep rooms, so you would think people would not act like pigs... But weekenders do as they please.


----------



## IrightI (Aug 28, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> I'm pretty easy going, but there are a couple of things that are deal breakers for me.
> 
> 1) Dipping. My service is a tobacco free workplace, and that includes dip. If a partner of mine stuffs a wad of chew into his mouth, he can either spit it out or the supervisor comes down and delivers a written. The idea that spitting at work is acceptable is totally foreign to me.
> 
> 2) Excessive smells. I occasionally work with a partner that pours on the perfume. I've asked her several times to not wear so much, or any, when she works with me, as I'm very sensitive. It still happens. Not acceptable. The supervisor made her shower, as we have a "no perfume" SOP. I hated to do it, but I won't spend 12 hours sneezing and wheezing because of perfume.



What is over the line for you? I'm sure most of us will put up with a lot from our partners, but what's that one thing that you just can't


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Aug 28, 2012)

These aren't really deal breakers but general dislikes

1) Burned out partners who have been in the job for 20 + years and spend each and every long shift *****ing about everything to do with the job. They are reaching retirement age and are still in the job because they can't do anything else. Its depressing and brings everyone down. These partners are generally the laziest, do the bare minimum on shift including performing patient care by doing the least possible and sitting at hospital to waste time.

2) People who show up 5 minutes before shift, when you've been there for 15 mins already checking out the truck/gear. Sure we don't get paid to come in early nor penalised for logging on late but it screws other crews over, extending their shifts etc.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 29, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Right we're all a bunch of a whiners.
> 
> We have a zero tolerance tobacco policy around facilities, trucks, and patients. It doesn't happen, and it's often times grope. It's not complaining when it's a significant policy violation, it's the right thing to do.
> 
> ...



On the driving, I routinely ask my partners, especially on our LDTs to Albuquerque. I really, really don't want false confidence to kill us all.


----------



## BHADAVE (Aug 29, 2012)

There are plenty of was to get around the tobacco free policy. Personally I will start using ground up corn husk soon instead to tobacco. That way I conform with the new policy but I still get to dip. I honestly hope some of you are over exaggerating you stance on dip and policies. I'm not saying let me get away with murder, but if I want to put a lip in for 5 minutes away from the truck and patients than I should be allowed to. I shouldn't have to worry aboutsomeone running and telling mom. At that point you have lost my trust and I will go out of my way to let others know that you can't trust your partner.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 29, 2012)

BHADAVE said:


> There are plenty of was to get around the tobacco free policy. Personally I will start using ground up corn husk soon instead to tobacco. That way I conform with the new policy but I still get to dip. I honestly hope some of you are over exaggerating you stance on dip and policies. I'm not saying let me get away with murder, but if I want to put a lip in for 5 minutes away from the truck and patients than I should be allowed to. I shouldn't have to worry aboutsomeone running and telling mom. At that point you have lost my trust and I will go out of my way to let others know that you can't trust your partner.



Should you be allowed to have a beer if you want? Should you be allowed to smoke a cigarette in the station? Should you be allowed to watch a porn video on the computer in the truck? Should you be allowed to speed through residential neighborhoods without lights and siren on?

Hopefully you answered no to all of the above. 

There are rules about what you can and can't do at work. Just like all of the above, on duty tobacco use is one of them. If you choose to break the rules, be willing to face the consequences.


----------



## BHADAVE (Aug 29, 2012)

Who does tobacco hurt? I'm not saying we should all dip, smoke weed, touch ourselves to a good old porn, and finish it off with a beer at work. That is simply a stupid argument to make. Im nice enough to wait till I punch out for my weed,beer, and porn. How does my dipping affect patient care or public safety?


----------



## Veneficus (Aug 29, 2012)

BHADAVE said:


> Who does tobacco hurt? I'm not saying we should all dip, smoke weed, touch ourselves to a good old porn, and finish it off with a beer at work. That is simply a stupid argument to make. Im nice enough to wait till I punch out for my weed,beer, and porn. How does my dipping affect patient care or public safety?



Do you really think these policies are about care or public safety?

How much do you think your company that claims it does not hire or tolerate tobacco products saves in health insurance premiums?


----------



## BHADAVE (Aug 29, 2012)

I smoke, dip, and drink outside of work. Health premiums are what they are. Our company is only smoke free as they " wish to provide cleaner air for people to breathe" yet we idle our trucks 24 hours a day in front of the hospital and often run them on high idle. Not really cleaner are.


----------



## Veneficus (Aug 29, 2012)

:unsure:



BHADAVE said:


> I smoke, dip, and drink outside of work. Health premiums are what they are. Our company is only smoke free as they " wish to provide cleaner air for people to breathe" yet we idle our trucks 24 hours a day in front of the hospital and often run them on high idle. Not really cleaner are.



http://siteresources.worldbank.org/...238076532997/SmokeFreeWorkplacesataglance.pdf

http://www.ctri.wisc.edu/Employers/The Business Case for Smoke-Free Workplaces.pdf

http://health.mo.gov/living/wellness/tobacco/smokingandtobacco/pdf/EmployersToolkit.pdf


Are you sure?

Edit, one more in summary form.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19440269


----------



## Sandog (Aug 29, 2012)

Linuss said:


> Smoking.  I even tell the patient to put it out when I get on scene and refuse to do anything until they do... why should my partner be any different?  Not only is the smoke a hazard to my health that I don't want, but it's noxious and makes me feel sick.  I can't work with that smell, therefor it's out.  If that means I take the lit cigarette right out of a patients mouth, I will.



That borders an assault, ya did that to me I would smack ya.


----------



## firedad31 (Aug 29, 2012)

N7 talks of perfumes and smells. I think it is also a patient care issue. Some patients have smells for triggers to things like headaches and asthma. Not good for crew dynamics either


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 29, 2012)

Sandog said:


> That borders an assault, ya did that to me I would smack ya.



And I'd bet that shortly thereafter, you'd be in cuffs.


----------



## Sandog (Aug 29, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> And I'd bet that shortly thereafter, you'd be in cuffs.



And you would be out of a job there sport.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 29, 2012)

Sandog said:


> And you would be out of a job there sport.



ehhhh, yeah.....someone who commits battery on one of my employees to a perceived, not really assault is probably not going to have a whole lot of sway when he comes into complain. You might have his job if you held your fist (it is an inappropriate action), but once you decide to swing your indignation just became irrational.


----------



## Sandog (Aug 29, 2012)

The smacking part was an exaggeration to make a point.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 29, 2012)

Sandog said:


> The smacking part was an exaggeration to make a point.



Point taken. 

Never underestimate the instability of those in the general public, it's a good enough reason to be nice to people.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 29, 2012)

the_negro_puppy said:


> 2) People who show up 5 minutes before shift, when you've been there for 15 mins already checking out the truck/gear. Sure we don't get paid to come in early nor penalised for logging on late but it screws other crews over, extending their shifts etc.


oddly enough, The exact opposite is an annoyance for me, for exactly the reasons you give.  If my shift is 6am to 6pm, I will be here at 6am, start checking my truck, and doing work when I clock in, when I am at work.  thankfully we get paid if we take a take run or if we get an early run as well, but the truck check thing is definitely on our own time.

If management wants me to come in 15 minutes before my shift starts and check my truck, that's fine, but then pay me to come in 15 minutes early, and that 15 minutes is for truck check, so at 6am, I am all good to go.

Also don't try to write me up for missing equipment, or not completing my check if you send me on a run at 6:01am, because I didn't have the time to check my truck.

As others say, I don't volunteer my time (when I'm at work).

As for one of my dealbreakers, it's people who don't want to do the job, or who complain about having to do a job.  I work 12 hour shifts, and i know from 6am to 6pm and I know every call that happens during that time is mine.  only time I will complain is if it happens before I have had breakfast.  and if you are working from 6am to 6pm, if you get an emergency job at 5:59, and your relief isn't there, go on the job, since you are there for 12 hours and late jobs happen (scheduled or non emergency transports are a different ball game and can sometimes be scheduled to get you out on time).

but other than that, if this is your job, go on the job, no attitude, no complaining.  if you work for a busy system, than you know it's going to be busy.  if you don't like it, go find another job.  There are people who complain  every time they get a job.  every single time.  isn't that what they are paid for???


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> Also don't try to write me up for missing equipment, or not completing my check if you send me on a run at 6:01am, because I didn't have the time to check my truck.



Why should you not get written up for missing equipment? If you available time is at 0600 you should be ready at 0600 not just getting to the station. If you get a call and are late to that call and/or have missing equipment then it should be all on you. 

Easy if you don't want to get written up and possibly fired then have the unit ready to go by the time you go available. 

Regardless of what time my shift starts I am at the station 30 minutes prior because we do get the call that comes that 0601. Heck me and my partner are ready to go at 0545 (when the crew we are taking over for come to station) and we will take an early call so the off coming crew does not get a late call.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 29, 2012)

firefite said:


> Why should you not get written up for missing equipment? If you available time is at 0600 you should be ready at 0600 not just getting to the station. If you get a call and are late to that call and/or have missing equipment then it should be all on you.
> 
> Easy if you don't want to get written up and possibly fired then have the unit ready to go by the time you go available.
> 
> Regardless of what time my shift starts I am at the station 30 minutes prior because we do get the call that comes that 0601. Heck me and my partner are ready to go at 0545 (when the crew we are taking over for come to station) and we will take an early call so the off coming crew does not get a late call.



Why should you work for free?

The system should have built in time for you to check your rig. Maybe overlapping shifts by fifteen minutes or so. If not, you shouldn't be allowed to field a call until your rig is checked


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> Why should you work for free?
> 
> The system should have built in time for you to check your rig. Maybe overlapping shifts by fifteen minutes or so. If not, you shouldn't be allowed to field a call until your rig is checked



For my pay 30 minutes = $5 (give or take a couple coins). So it's not like I'm missing some huge amount of money. 

I'm gonna do the old fashioned look at it from the patients eyes. If you get on scene and the monitor is dead or you are missing defib stickers is it acceptable in the patients eyes. 

What if that patient was in V-fib and they needed some electricity? My system isn't built correctly so nope you get to die. 

Or you could actually you know care about the patients and be ready to go when your system says you need to be. 

It's really sad that everyone has gotten into the mind set of "I don't work for free so screw the patients".


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 29, 2012)

Now that some posts have been removed from this thread, it will be allowed to continue.  If I have to intervene again, it will be closed.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2012)

firefite said:


> Why should you not get written up for missing equipment? If you available time is at 0600 you should be ready at 0600 not just getting to the station. If you get a call and are late to that call and/or have missing equipment then it should be all on you.
> 
> Easy if you don't want to get written up and possibly fired then have the unit ready to go by the time you go available.
> 
> Regardless of what time my shift starts I am at the station 30 minutes prior because we do get the call that comes that 0601. Heck me and my partner are ready to go at 0545 (when the crew we are taking over for come to station) and we will take an early call so the off coming crew does not get a late call.



Agreed. My start time is when we are to be available, with a stocked truck, leaving the garage and entering into the system. If you are consistently late to sign on you will have action taken against you. 

My agency pays us 15 minutes prior to our start of shift time for this exact reason. 

No one likes late calls, I know I get frustrated when I get a late call because another crew couldn't sign in on time so I strive to be out of the garage on time or early. I'm like you, always at work 25-30 minutes before my scheduled start time, clock in 15 minutes before our scheduled start time and am usually ready to go into the system 10 minutes early and have an ear on the radio, if the EOS car is getting a call I'll jump it so they can get off on time. 



adamjh3 said:


> Why should you work for free?
> 
> The system should have built in time for you to check your rig. Maybe overlapping shifts by fifteen minutes or so. If not, you shouldn't be allowed to field a call until your rig is checked



Agreed. Like I said, we have 15 minutes of paid time prior to our scheduled start of shift for this exact reason. 

When it comes down to it I've had the truck opposite of us always sign on late and we always got late calls. I let it slide for a while but halfway through the second week I talked with that crew. It still continued to happen and I went to a supervisor and it was handled. Unless you have a really good reason there's no excuse for you to be lazy and late to work and I end up getting smacked with OT for it.


----------



## med51fl (Aug 29, 2012)

firefite said:


> Regardless of what time my shift starts I am at the station 30 minutes prior because we do get the call that comes that 0601. Heck me and my partner are ready to go at 0545 (when the crew we are taking over for come to station) and we will take an early call so the off coming crew does not get a late call.



This is the common practice where I work.  It is considered a courtesy to the off-going crew so they don't get stuck running that late call.  There are those that do not participate in the practice and roll in 1 minute prior to the start of the shift (the minute men), but they are few.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 29, 2012)

Also a common practice where I work. Arriving early is the decent thing to do. We all do it, so we're usually doing our shift change stuff around 0630, instead of 7. Nothing worse than running all night and getting banged out for that final call at 0630. 

Some medics will show up, ready to go at least 15 minutes prior to shift change, but most are there 30 minutes early.


----------



## Sandog (Aug 29, 2012)

When I was in the military it was common practice, and expected to relieve the watch 15 minutes early.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 29, 2012)

I get to work 45 minutes early, but i dont expect others to do that.

As long as everyone is dressed and checking out gear by 0600 i have no issues.  

Crews getting off shift dont just leave batteries dead and things in disarray so getting a call before we are done with checkout isnt an issue.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2012)

It just seems like common courtesy more than anything else.

If you are one of those that shows up at your scheduled time and not a minute earlier and I heard you *****ing about getting a late call because "that crew didn't sign on" I'd have no problem calling you out on it. 

Karma is a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.


----------



## BHADAVE (Aug 29, 2012)

Well in theory, the crew coming off of shift is as much responsible to make sure the truck is ready to be back on the road as I am. Guess what, use a nrb, replace it. When I punch in 13 minutes before my shift starts because I'm nit allowed to punch in any sooner, I expect my truck to be ready for a call at the moment my shift actually starts. But I guess I will take a page from another persons book and complain to a supervisor is someone is not following policies.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 29, 2012)

firefite said:


> For my pay 30 minutes = $5 (give or take a couple coins). So it's not like I'm missing some huge amount of money.


$5 a day x 3 shifts a week x 52 weeks a year = $780, give or take a couple coins.  is $780 every year money that you could use?





firefite said:


> Or you could actually you know care about the patients and be ready to go when your system says you need to be.
> 
> It's really sad that everyone has gotten into the mind set of "I don't work for free so screw the patients".


See, nowhere did I say screw the patients, or that I don't care about my patients.  I said I don't work for free.

But lets take your idea and run with it.  If you work 6 to 6, and at 5:30, you get sent on a long distance transport that takes 2 hours.  but your shift ends at 6pm, so you don't get paid for any work after 6pm, but it's for the patients, so you are ok with working for free, right?  

It has nothing to do with caring about patients, the issue I have is being expected to work for free.  my shift starts at 6, than I start working at 6.  If you are ok working for free, that's your choice.  my time is more valuable to be found working for free, especially when my employer is making money off of me working for free.


NVRob said:


> My start time is when we are to be available, with a stocked truck, leaving the garage and entering into the system. If you are consistently late to sign on you will have action taken against you.


which isn't what is being discussed because





NVRob said:


> My agency pays us 15 minutes prior to our start of shift time for this exact reason.


which is awesome, I wish more agencies did that.  15 minutes on the clock to check your truck and correct any deficiencies before answering any calls or going on any assignments.  no working for free, and the truck gets to be 100% when your truck is supposed to be good to go.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 29, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> which isn't what is being discussed.



It's a pet peeves thread. People being habitually late for work is my number one pet peeve. Especially if I get a late run because of it. 

I understand what you're saying about working for free but where do coworkers come into play? What else are you going to be doing at 545 in the morning? I don't know about you but most of my coworkers are friends of mine and I try to help out when I can. When I help them they are more inclined to help me.

Just my .02


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> $5 a day x 3 shifts a week x 52 weeks a year = $780, give or take a couple coins.  is $780 every year money that you could use? See, nowhere did I say screw the patients, or that I don't care about my patients.  I said I don't work for free.



Yes I could use the $780 per year but I'm not going to complain about not getting it. 

And you pretty much said screw the patients when you said "if I arrive on scene and have missing equipment I shouldn't get in trouble for it because that call was at 0601 and my shift starts at 0600."

You don't care about your patients enough to make sure you have a fully stocked unit before you get a call. You just show up with what you got.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 29, 2012)

What I used to do at my previous job was take turns coming in early. One week I would come in 15minutes early. Next week my partner would. 

Where I work now we really don't have a time to get out of the station. As long as we are out in 30min or so we are ok.


----------



## BHADAVE (Aug 29, 2012)

And you pretty much said screw the patients when you said "if I arrive on scene and have missing equipment I shouldn't get in trouble for it because that call was at 0601 and my shift starts at 0600."

So I should have enough " respect " for my co workers to
Come in early for free? Shouldn't they have enough respect for me to completely restock what they used and have the truck ready for the next crew?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 29, 2012)

BHADAVE said:


> Shouldn't they have enough respect for me to completely restock what they used and have the truck ready for the next crew?



Depends on how your service or unit is. For example my unit deploys out of a side station that stores no medical supplies out of it. So in order to restock the unit we have to be cleared into our main station. 

We don't always get cleared into the main station before our EOS time. Often (pretty much every day) we just get cleared into our side station thus not allowing us to restock on equipment. The on coming crew has to go to the main station and restock the unit and turn in paperwork. 

We have county par levels and company par levels for equipment. In my unit we have enough equipment (disposable) to fully stock 2 ambulances due to us not always getting to go to main.


----------



## Luno (Sep 10, 2012)

*Snitches*

Yep, snitches are pretty much deal breakers...  I've been known to have a heavy hand (metaphorically not literally) but I don't go running to management, crying over everything, if there is an issue, then you'll know and we'll discuss in no uncertain terms, but the only deal breaker is a snitch...


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Sep 10, 2012)

Pet peeves:
1. Crummy attitudes towards/about patients - I mean, who the heck cares if they're a "frequent flyer," drug-seeking, faking neck pn in an MVA or a dang hooker who received the "hospital or jail" ultimatum from the police? As long as they're not belligerent or presenting a danger to EMS, I don't care how or why they ended up in our truck, they're getting our 100%, they're getting transported and the rig is getting cleaned. We're not the police and we're not St. Peter so why in heck do we need to spend ANY TIME AT ALL standing around, rolling our eyes and sneering about how they're dressed, how many "baby daddy" they have or how many times they call us? Even better, some of these EMS personnel doing the judging are they, themselves, guilty of rabble-rousing and getting into all sort of trouble on their free time.

2. Younger EMTs & Medics (20s & 30s) calling little, old ladies "sweetheart" or little old men "honey." Excuse me? Now I know I live in the deep south and that's bad enough because "sir" and "ma'am" are expected here but I grew up in New York and even _I_ know better than to call an elder "sweetie." It's condescending and disrespectful. I don't care how frail Grandma is or what the pt's baseline mental status is. If you're in your 30s and the pt is old enough to be your parent or grandparent, they earned your "ma'am."

3. Crappy 'tudes between Medics and the lower ranks. If you're a medic, you should know your Basic partner isn't automatically your intellectual inferior simply because they haven't had the time, money or inclination to get that EMP Degree. AND THIS GOES BOTH WAYS. I'm sick of hearing old-timers who have been a Basic long enough to remember a time when you didn't even need a GED to do this job, referring to most Medics as "Paragods." Here's my philosophy: we never run out of things we can afford to learn from each other and everyone has something they're better at than you. Grow up. 

4. I don't like the dip or the smoke but keep it away from me and the the pt and we're copacetic. I mean, I don't want to see it or risk touching it. We wear BSI for a reason and I really don't need to be touching your nasty spit Pepsi bottles.

5. People who have a ginormous list of pet-peeves they're adamant about. If you're so irritable and intolerant that you can't even handle a few quirks and foibles out of the people who hold a job, are non-violent, show up sober, have all their shots, share similar life-stress/experiences and wear the same uniform as you, you have no business treating pts on the street in chaotic circumstances. Again, grow up.

I'll say this: I'm green. These opinions are on behalf of someone who is smart and idealistic and not burnt out. However, I'm a Navy vet and this is a third career for me. I've been a leader and I've been a "booter." I've been both boss and peon. I hope you don't think my "green" status makes these any less valid because to me, one of the main things I think is holding EMS back as a profession is attitude.

Learn, do and teach.

Be safe, y'all!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 10, 2012)

Altered Mental Status said:


> 5. People who have a ginormous list of pet-peeves they're adamant about. If you're so irritable and intolerant that you can't even handle a few quirks and foibles out of the people who hold a job, are non-violent, show up sober, have all their shots, share similar life-stress/experiences and wear the same uniform as you, you have no business treating pts on the street in chaotic circumstances. Again, grow up.
> !



Sorry but you just rambled off a boatload of pet peeves... I'm confused.


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Sep 10, 2012)

That was sort of an attempt at lightening the tone of my nonetheless earnest "laundry list" and poking fun at myself as well.


----------



## Luno (Sep 11, 2012)

*Yep, you're very green...*



Altered Mental Status said:


> Pet peeves:
> 1. Crummy attitudes towards/about patients - I mean, who the heck cares if they're a "frequent flyer," drug-seeking, faking neck pn in an MVA or a dang hooker who received the "hospital or jail" ultimatum from the police? As long as they're not belligerent or presenting a danger to EMS, I don't care how or why they ended up in our truck, they're getting our 100%, they're getting transported and the rig is getting cleaned. We're not the police and we're not St. Peter so why in heck do we need to spend ANY TIME AT ALL standing around, rolling our eyes and sneering about how they're dressed, how many "baby daddy" they have or how many times they call us? Even better, some of these EMS personnel doing the judging are they, themselves, guilty of rabble-rousing and getting into all sort of trouble on their free time.



Hahaha, get over yourself and your perception of the world you are entering.   How people deal with their personal challenges is not your concern, unless you are offering them an alternative that works for them, which you do not seem to be doing...  And no, not all of them need/deserve or should receive a ride to the hospital.  If they are sick/injured then they need to get better, but EMS is a hammer, and not all problems are nails, but they sure look like it when all you have is a hammer.  Now there is a line of professional decorum that your patient should really only see your game face, but seriously, if you think that for one moment you've got the answers, spend 10 years on the rigs, then we'll discuss...



> 2. Younger EMTs & Medics (20s & 30s) calling little, old ladies "sweetheart" or little old men "honey." Excuse me? Now I know I live in the deep south and that's bad enough because "sir" and "ma'am" are expected here but I grew up in New York and even _I_ know better than to call an elder "sweetie." It's condescending and disrespectful. I don't care how frail Grandma is or what the pt's baseline mental status is. If you're in your 30s and the pt is old enough to be your parent or grandparent, they earned your "ma'am."



Please justify your position to decide regional etiquette, and what is condescending and disrespectful....  Every patient is different and the skill sets required to care for that patient's physical and occasionally emotional health does not fit your "rigid" definitions.  Again sweetie, spend a little time in the field, watch a 90 year old nursing home patient get a little spark in her eye when you call her "sweetie," when you have to cart her off at 0 Dark for dialysis, that might be the only kind word that they've heard that week.  I've been able to break down the walls of formality by dropping that pretense when appropriate, not every patient is a sir/ma'am, but every patient deserves respect and an appropriate treatment.   


> 3. Crappy 'tudes between Medics and the lower ranks. If you're a medic, you should know your Basic partner isn't automatically your intellectual inferior simply because they haven't had the time, money or inclination to get that EMP Degree. AND THIS GOES BOTH WAYS. I'm sick of hearing old-timers who have been a Basic long enough to remember a time when you didn't even need a GED to do this job, referring to most Medics as "Paragods." Here's my philosophy: we never run out of things we can afford to learn from each other and everyone has something they're better at than you. Grow up.


With your previous demands, you're well on the way to becoming this one...


> 4. I don't like the dip or the smoke but keep it away from me and the the pt and we're copacetic. I mean, I don't want to see it or risk touching it. We wear BSI for a reason and I really don't need to be touching your nasty spit Pepsi bottles.


Yeah, I can definitely agree with this


> 5. People who have a ginormous list of pet-peeves they're adamant about. If you're so irritable and intolerant that you can't even handle a few quirks and foibles out of the people who hold a job, are non-violent, show up sober, have all their shots, share similar life-stress/experiences and wear the same uniform as you, you have no business treating pts on the street in chaotic circumstances. Again, grow up.
> 
> I'll say this: I'm green. These opinions are on behalf of someone who is smart and idealistic and not burnt out. However, I'm a Navy vet and this is a third career for me. I've been a leader and I've been a "booter." I've been both boss and peon. I hope you don't think my "green" status makes these any less valid because to me, one of the main things I think is holding EMS back as a profession is attitude.
> 
> ...



Yes, you are green, and your opinions reflect that, as well as a lack of adequate time on pavement.  However, there is a certain optimism that hasn't been beat out of you yet, and we need more who can still see the forest rather than just the broken trees. While there are many things that are holding EMS back, including being known as the "evidence free zone," our inability to adapt to progressive medical practices, our fascination with a pseudo-military structure, the  anchor around our neck of the IAFF that stifles our ability to be come an actual profession, poor wages, lack of education, a poor mindset that focuses on "what I can do" rather than "why I do," and a non-sustainable wage structure for the majority of EMS, but yes, somewhere in there is "attitude."  All said, keep the optimism, but look back on this post in a couple of years, and remember this is the way to feel, and most of all, try not to get burnt out....  BTW Go Army


----------



## BeachMedic (Sep 13, 2012)

Altered Mental Status said:


> Pet peeves:
> 1. Crummy attitudes towards/about patients - I mean, who the heck cares if they're a "frequent flyer," drug-seeking, faking neck pn in an MVA or a dang hooker who received the "hospital or jail" ultimatum from the police? As long as they're not belligerent or presenting a danger to EMS, I don't care how or why they ended up in our truck, they're getting our 100%, they're getting transported and the rig is getting cleaned. We're not the police and we're not St. Peter so why in heck do we need to spend ANY TIME AT ALL standing around, rolling our eyes and sneering about how they're dressed, how many "baby daddy" they have or how many times they call us? Even better, some of these EMS personnel doing the judging are they, themselves, guilty of rabble-rousing and getting into all sort of trouble on their free time.



Wouldn't you rather be helping someone who actually needs an ambulance rather than enabling the degradation of our job into a glorified Taxi service? I worked 4 nights in a row this week. We transported one of our regulars 4 times in 4 nights. At some point, something has got to give. 

The frustration/burn out stems from a jerk off calling 911 because he wants a sandwhich and a warm bed (that the tax payers are going to end up paying for) getting an ambulance while someone's 50 year old dad waits 20 minutes with a STEMI.

Generally speaking, I am nice to every one of my patients. It is just easier that way than getting them riled up...but those who cry wolf enough stop getting 100% from FD,EMS,PD, and the ER. Sadly, this does not bode well for when they actually need us.



> 2. Younger EMTs & Medics (20s & 30s) calling little, old ladies "sweetheart" or little old men "honey." Excuse me? Now I know I live in the deep south and that's bad enough because "sir" and "ma'am" are expected here but I grew up in New York and even _I_ know better than to call an elder "sweetie." It's condescending and disrespectful. I don't care how frail Grandma is or what the pt's baseline mental status is. If you're in your 30s and the pt is old enough to be your parent or grandparent, they earned your "ma'am."



I agree with this somewhat. I find it more annoying when Medics baby geriatric patients and talk to them in the same tone they would a toddler. They are people just like us. They used to drink, party, drive fast, and have some awesome stories to share if you treat them as an equal. 



> 5. People who have a ginormous list of pet-peeves they're adamant about. If you're so irritable and intolerant that you can't even handle a few quirks and foibles out of the people who hold a job, are non-violent, show up sober, have all their shots, share similar life-stress/experiences and wear the same uniform as you, you have no business treating pts on the street in chaotic circumstances. Again, grow up.



Few quirks and foibles! Yet everyone on this thread is raging against the dippers. I don't use any tobacco products but I don't have anything against people that do. Then again, I try to be easy going and to not take myself too seriously. It seems kinda ironic that the (I'm not directing this at you altered) meth head or person on crack will get less leeway from certain Paramedics than their SNUS using partner. We all pick and choose our battles. I guess I feel there are a lot things to be addressed with EMS before we all decide to write up all our dip using peers. I mean, all we are exposed to in our line of work is negativity. We live our lives in other peoples' terrible moments. Who am I to judge how someone alleviates the natural stress of the job?

I echo what the last guy said; it'll be interesting to see how your opinions change once you get some time under your belt. We were all the same way at one point. That's one of the reasons I enjoy working with fresh faces.


----------



## BeachMedic (Sep 13, 2012)

I guess my biggest pet peeve at work is what, I perceive to be, as genuine racism in the public sector.

I'm not talking about the jokes.

I'm talking about what seems to be co-workers with actual disdain for certain groups, ethnic or otherwise. People who have these over-inflated opinions but don't take the time to consider things like poverty, being born addicted to crack,  born into a toxic neighborhood/society with terrible schools and having little to no opportunity from the get go. These neighborhoods and lifestyles didn't happen overnight, it took DECADES of underfunded education systems and an unfortunately sad/intolerant chapter of US history. 

I realize that while I did not grow up in the most privileged of circumstances I have had a hell of a lot more opportunity than most of this world.

Think about how different your life would be if you were born to two crack-head parents in the 8 mile of Detroit or the East End of Oakland with no positive role models to look after you? Just gangs.

Sorry for ranting. It's just something I've observed when we get fresh Medics from the burbs. No, the patient is not acting that way just because they are Black or Hispanic. Yes, even though you did not make their ancestors slaves and you did not personally segregate them, they do have a legitimate gripe about the neighborhoods they were forced in to and how their society evolved into one of poverty and toxicity. It's not as simple as, "just getting over it".

It's complicated. 

Since some people are probably wondering. I had a middle class upbringing with 8 years of private schooling. My pops is some Dutch guy from Holland. My mom is from the Philippines. I am first generation Californian born and bred.

Just food for thought. Next time examine how different our treatment is of someone living in a mansion versus someone living in the projects.

[/rant]


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Sep 15, 2012)

@Luno & BeachMedic:

I think a lot of these frustrations will go away the day they start letting us treat and NOT transport the pt or transport at our discretion to Urgent Cares and other offices instead of the ED every time. I know that's a long way off but it's on the radar.

I'm a believer in your words and attitudes begetting even more of the same for yourself. The patents who call 911 for attention still have something WRONG with them...it must suck to have a life so :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty, AMR are your best pals. Before I joined the Navy or worked for a brokerage firm in Manhattan, I grew up working the same, crappy service-industry jobs as everyone. I dealt with lost of attitudes, customers trying to get away with out-of-date coupons, screaming at me that they wanted a free "senior coffee," eating 90% of their meal and sending it back for having mayo on it and demanding a discount AND a coupon for a free meal...I never felt tempted to participate in the after-work round of "let's talk :censored::censored::censored::censored: about the customers and how much they SUCK." I never gave them attitude back. 

People act like buttholes sometimes. It's a fact of life. The only think *I* can control is not getting sucked into getting myself all bunged-up about their silliness. To me, scoffing and sneering about them (behind their backs or NOT) is significant of two things:
1. I'm getting sucked into the argument about it...maybe not with them but certainly with MYSELF and those around me. Does it really need to be SAID that they full of bug-dust? 
2. Your repetitive expressions of  resentment only serve as a daily reinforcement of negativity and negative, bitter feelings. You are brainwashing yourself right out of your own ability to let this kind of shizz roll off your own back.

Pick your battles. If a pt gets belligerent WITH YOU or you see some crazy :censored::censored::censored::censored: and you need to vent, I personally am going to validate and pay attention to you a lot more than if you're someone who gets pissed off at the lady with biPolar disorder, calling because she supposedly had a syncopal episode, secondary to a stubbed toe. Trust me: you and I will exchange bemused, knowing looks at some point. We will treat that pt like her toe is on fire and possibly uncover that the REAL reason she needs to transport today is because the whole bloody SYSTEM is broken and she needs more of her meds but no one cares about her enough to help her make that happen. We'll drop her off and we'll say "Feel better Mrs. BiPolar" and then get back in the truck and get back in service. We don't need to rail on negatively about it. We don't need to snarl or get uptight.

Maybe I'm green but I've SEEN THIS BE THE CASE. I've seen what a healthy dose of humor can do and a refusal to harp on the negative. I've seen seasoned medics IN MY SERVICE treat tghe local drunk Frequent Flyer like a family member...like one of "our own" who needs to get picked up and given some TLC. That's the kind of OUTSTANDING attitude I hope I still have when I'm ten years in.


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Sep 15, 2012)

And just to be clear: I work in a service area where nearly every-dang-body has both an unregistered handgun and large quantities of alcohol on their property at the same time.


----------



## Trashtruck (Sep 15, 2012)

Deal breakers at work?
I don't have any. If I have to work with somebody, I have to work with them. I can deal with it for a shift. There are many people I dislike working with, but we know our roles, and we get through the shift(somehow). People(partners) smoke in the truck. People dip in the truck. I won't even touch on drugs/etoh...let us not be so naive on here. Pink elephant in the room?
People leave the truck in disarray. No fuel, no O2, dead batteries, filthy...it goes on and on and on. People come in late. People have no people skills and argue with pts. People can't lift. People don't tuck their shirts in, or tie their boots, or even button their shirts up. People argue about pt care. People drive too fast. People are racist. And sexist. And biased and judgemental. We're human. We ALL have characteristics that SOMEBODY is not going to like. We all conflict with one another over something.
When I go in and I see who I'm working with and my heart sinks, it sinks, and I deal with it and get in the truck and do what I'm supposed to do. 
I know my attitude may sound blase, but truly, it isn't. I don't let alot of things shake me so much as to label them all or nothing deal breakers.


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome article plastedd to facebook from JEMS this mornin'. Made me think of this thread.

http://www.jems.com/article/administration-and-leadership/gossip-just-dangerous-safety-hazard


----------



## Brandon O (Sep 27, 2012)

Altered Mental Status said:


> People act like buttholes sometimes. It's a fact of life. The only think *I* can control is not getting sucked into getting myself all bunged-up about their silliness.



Preach it, sister.

If you march through this job expecting to save lives every minute of your shift, you will be sadly disappointed most of the time. If you expect to do some kind of good for each of your patients, and fight for them the best you can, you'll be very busy and often happy. And forcing yourself to do it for the patients you _don't_ like is a challenge that keeps the day interesting.

Duty aside, if you don't act like a professional to everyone, good GRIEF, what a boring job. So I say, just be a certain kind of provider regardless of who the patient is; you're the only person in that relationship you can control.

I think you're doing great.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 27, 2012)

New partner goes for sushi:






(yeah, it's a rehash, but I like it a lot.)


----------



## Luno (Oct 1, 2012)

Altered Mental Status said:


> And just to be clear: I work in a service area where nearly every-dang-body has both an unregistered handgun and large quantities of alcohol on their property at the same time.



Being that both are a "right" I don't see the issue...


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 1, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> New partner goes for sushi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is wrong with sushi?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 1, 2012)

I love sushi...?


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 11, 2012)

Current partner comments on every female. The constant she's sexy,hot,big butt,big boobs has become annoying. 

Last straw was when he commented on a teenage patient. I dare him to say something else.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 11, 2012)

My newest partner can't pronounce the letter T, its always Dat, Dis etc etc.

She also says "daaammmmmnnnn" and "$hiiiittttttttt" quite often...


I love working with uncivilized people.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 11, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> My newest partner can't pronounce the letter T, its always Dat, Dis etc etc.
> 
> She also says "daaammmmmnnnn" and "$hiiiittttttttt" quite often...
> 
> ...



That's a good portion of the NYC EMS community. Especially transport companies like transcare and citywide.


----------



## Milla3P (Oct 12, 2012)

Hogging the remote. 

Complaining about all the personal errands I NEED to do on the clock. 

Not going to the coffee shop I like, just because it's more "convenient"

Liking different radio stations than me. 

Serious, life threatening allergies that prevent me from eating, or possibly rubbing my partner with, my favorite foods. 

Not knowing exactly what I want, when I want it on a call without me telling you. Ever. 

Loud noises before 10:00 AM. 

Doing calls. 

Making noise during my mid afternoon nap. 

^^ At least one of these has been an actual pet peeves from past partners^^

BUT.. On a serious note:

Quiet time. Seriously. We can be in the room together. Or in the truck, on a busy system. At some point between our 12th and 16th hour together, we can stop having inane conversation. My brain needs the rest. I don't not like you. (Though, I probably don't like you. I don't like anybody except my wife and like 3 other people, socially) But I just want some Quiet Time.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 12, 2012)

I have become a voracious reader at work to get my quiet time. Partners will keep talking and talking if I'm just on my phone but as soon as a good old book comes out, whaam! No more speaky.

I am not antisocial and some partners and I talk all shift. But others are so caught up in their own lives and want to share every last detail that I just cannot do it.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 12, 2012)

Milla3P said:


> Hogging the remote.
> 
> Complaining about all the personal errands I NEED to do on the clock.
> 
> ...



Those are my pet peeves. DON'T MAKE FUN OF THEM. I expect all my EMTs to be mind readers on a job.


----------



## EMSrush (Oct 12, 2012)

Bad driving is my deal breaker. Trying to speed up to go airborne at the top of a hill? Really?


----------



## Vladamir von bone (Oct 15, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> Current partner comments on every female. The constant she's sexy,hot,big butt,big boobs has become annoying.
> 
> Last straw was when he commented on a teenage patient. I dare him to say something else.




I know how you feel that's all my supervisor does honk the horn, get on the mic, in one case hopped out the rig while a pt was in back to had a girl who was no older the 17 a card with his number on it he's 50 years old with a 14 year old daughter and says his age range for girls is 16 and up I know it's bad and you shouldnt wish ill on someone but I can't wait for some old wrinklly sauger daddy to scoop up his daughter or he catches a case for trying to mees with little girls


----------



## CFal (Oct 15, 2012)

the age of consent in most states is 16
for example my state:


> The age of consent in Rhode Island is 16. Sexual intercourse with a minor aged 15 by an actor 18 or older is third degree sexual assault, sexual intercourse with a minor under the age of 15 by an actor of any age is child molestation. However, there is a close in age exception that allows people aged 16–17 to have sex with a minor aged 15, but not younger.
> 
> § 11-37-6 Third degree sexual assault. – A person is guilty of third degree sexual assault if he or she is over the age of eighteen (18) years and engaged in sexual penetration with another person over the age of fourteen (14) years and under the age of consent, sixteen (16) years of age.[79] § 11-37-8.1 First degree child molestation sexual assault. – A person is guilty of first degree child molestation sexual assault if he or she engages in sexual penetration with a person fourteen (14) years of age or under.[80]


----------



## CFal (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't mean to give legal advise, I'm just saying that 17 is good to go in a lot of places don't be so judgmental.  (I'm 18 1/2, I'm into older women to set the record straight)


----------



## Jambi (Oct 15, 2012)

CFal said:


> I don't mean to give legal advise, I'm just saying that 17 is good to go in a lot of places don't be so judgmental.  (I'm 18 1/2, I'm into older women to set the record straight)



let me just say that, as someone over 30, the sex is never worth it; no matter what "it" may be...sex causes more people, more problems than any other thingvi know of...fwiw.


----------



## CANDawg (Oct 15, 2012)

CFal said:


> the age of consent in most states is 16
> for example my state:



Is it just me, or is it borderline insane that the law says its fine to get pregnant at age 16, but you're definitely not old enough to handle alcohol for another 5 years?

Yeah. Suuuuuurrrrrrreeeeeee. <_<


----------



## MrJones (Oct 15, 2012)

Vladamir von bone said:


> I know how you feel that's all my supervisor does honk the horn, get on the mic, in one case hopped out the rig while a pt was in back to had a girl who was no older the 17 a card with his number on it he's 50 years old with a 14 year old daughter and says his age range for girls is 16 and up I know it's bad and you shouldnt wish ill on someone but I can't wait for some old wrinklly sauger daddy to scoop up his daughter or he catches a case for trying to mees with little girls



My rule of thumb for men: To determine an appropriate age differential between you and a potential mate, divide your age by 2 and then add 9. So, if you're 18, your bottom limit would be 18, while if you're 50 your bottom limit would be 34.

But that's just me, Mr. Vegas.....


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 16, 2012)

Can we please please please get back on topic. This thread is this close to getting shut down.


----------



## MexDefender (Oct 16, 2012)

people who hear how a call went and take it upon themselves to criticize every aspect of the call and how they would done it better. 

everyone who is overly opinionated on the job, its a profession that you should treat as such and not high school gossip for 12 hours. 

overly religious partners - please keep it to yourself.


----------



## CMHills (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe this is just too obvious to be mentioned, but the one thing I absolutely won't tolerate is carelessness with sharps.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Oct 16, 2012)

I only have one "deal breaker" per se because I have only one ultimate goal: to make it home.  If you cannot do that by either crashing more than once with me or nearly crashing more than once with me due lack of situational awareness/incompetence, or even encouraging unrest/violence on scene for one reason or another, then maybe we should find other partners.

All other quirks (dipping/smoking in the unit/sloppy dress/insubordinate/etc), will get on my nerves up to and including written reprimands.


----------



## Milla3P (Oct 16, 2012)

Also, Bro's into the sweet story. 
"Hey, Bro. How was your lady with chest pain?" (Obviously trying to find out how over the top my Tx would be and looking for a sweet brah story)

"She had chest pain." *walk away*


----------



## Porta (Oct 16, 2012)

1. Offensive smell (perfume, body spray, cigs, etc.)
2. Abrasive attitude (know-it-all, contradictory, too much swearing...)
3. Just being an all around jerk.  

I'm pretty easy going and not much bothers me, but those three drive me batty.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 16, 2012)

Porta said:


> 1. Offensive smell (perfume, body spray, cigs, etc.)
> 2. Abrasive attitude (know-it-all, contradictory, too much swearing...)
> 3. Just being an all around jerk.
> 
> I'm pretty easy going and not much bothers me, but those three drive me batty.



Nothing better than some old spice and Chanel 5.


----------



## Porta (Oct 16, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Nothing better than some old spice and Chanel 5.



My husband wears Old Spice. I'm constantly shoving my nose in his armpit. I love the way it smells. Unfortunately, my partner also wears Old Spice....


----------



## Jon (Oct 17, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> reckless driving, turfing ALS patients to BLS, punitive ALS (putting a 16 in a drunk kid to teach him a lesson), the dip thing I mentioned and use of drugs or alcohol.
> 
> Those are some of things that are simply non-negotiable.



Amen. I know folks that no longer have jobs over punitive ALS. I can justify many things. Torture isn't one of them. (There's a parallel with backboards to be had here ).



Anjel1030 said:


> Mine is working with other girls that can't lift. And have to call for a lift assist for a 200 pound patient.
> 
> I think it is a waste and makes me look bad. I can hold my own. Why can't they?


Amen. I'd expand this to ANY partner that can't or won't lift "their share". I hope to have a long career ahead of me, too - don't ask/demand that I kill my back because you don't want to do your job.



Luno said:


> Yep, snitches are pretty much deal breakers...  I've been known to have a heavy hand (metaphorically not literally) but I don't go running to management, crying over everything, if there is an issue, then you'll know and we'll discuss in no uncertain terms, but the only deal breaker is a snitch...



Hmm. Wouldn't go so far as to say that - but I will say that I was raised in EMS by folks that believed "what happens on the truck stays on the truck". In the way of gossip and interpersonal stuff - I try to leave it there. If you're doing things that are illegal or outside protocol - I'm NOT going to ignore it, so don't ask me to.



Vladamir von bone said:


> I know how you feel that's all my supervisor does honk the horn, get on the mic, in one case hopped out the rig while a pt was in back to had a girl who was no older the 17 a card with his number on it he's 50 years old with a 14 year old daughter and says his age range for girls is 16 and up I know it's bad and you shouldnt wish ill on someone but I can't wait for some old wrinklly sauger daddy to scoop up his daughter or he catches a case for trying to mees with little girls



Wow. It's one thing to look. It's another thing to make a comment within the vehicle. Beyond that? WAYYY out of line. Not only does that make the crew/company look bad to outside observers (likely including the young lady or young man), but it makes all of public safety look bad.

Oh, and incorrect spelling and grammar are pet peeves of mine. Just saying.



MexDefender said:


> people who hear how a call went and take it upon themselves to criticize every aspect of the call and how they would done it better.
> 
> everyone who is overly opinionated on the job, its a profession that you should treat as such and not high school gossip for 12 hours.
> 
> overly religious partners - please keep it to yourself.


I like talking over calls, and sometimes I learn something from a partner's views of a call. But if you weren't there, you aren't really equipped to criticize the call.

Religion? Not sure what you're getting at. If you want to do your thing, go for it. Don't mock me for doing mine, or not doing anything. I see nothing wrong with someone sitting and reading the bible in downtime, if that's "their thing".



CMHills said:


> Maybe this is just too obvious to be mentioned, but the one thing I absolutely won't tolerate is carelessness with sharps.



I think this is much less of an issue than it was 10 or 20 years ago. Between industry-wide use of needle-safe devices, and better design of vehicles with sharps boxes in more convenient places, I see this as a non-issue. If I have to leave a sharp someplace other than my workspace or the sharps bin, I'll call it out.



MSDeltaFlt said:


> I only have one "deal breaker" per se because I have only one ultimate goal: to make it home.  If you cannot do that by either crashing more than once with me or nearly crashing more than once with me due lack of situational awareness/incompetence, or even encouraging unrest/violence on scene for one reason or another, then maybe we should find other partners.
> 
> All other quirks (dipping/smoking in the unit/sloppy dress/insubordinate/etc), will get on my nerves up to and including written reprimands.



I find it alarming how many folks mention safe operation of the emergency vehicle as a concern. My concern is that it sounds like we all see it, and many in the industry accept it, or at least put up with it. As someone that's had a collision in an ambulance, the consequences can be far-reaching. There's no cause to play Nascar driver behind the wheel of a 5 or 10 TON vehicle, with multiple lives onboard. As fun as it can be to run emergently - we need to recognize that outside of on-duty medical emergencies, the thing that kills most EMS providers is vehicular-related traumatic injury. Yeah, medical aviation accidents skew that statistic for us ground pounders, but we need to slow down and wear our seatbelts. And on scenes, we need to use blocking apparatus to ensure our safety, and make sure we're wearing our vests.


----------



## MexDefender (Oct 17, 2012)

Jon said:


> Religion? Not sure what you're getting at. If you want to do your thing, go for it. Don't mock me for doing mine, or not doing anything. I see nothing wrong with someone sitting and reading the bible in downtime, if that's "their thing".



They insist on knowing my personal life so I tell them a story or two and one time I talked about relations with a woman I was seeing and he said you know you are going to hell for premarital sex.

Awesome remark partner, going to tell me I'm condemned to the pits of hell because I had a good night with another adult. 

- no one here reads a bible but I respect religion even after being attacked by people for my disbelief but I never have a complaint even if they are overly zealous as long as they don't over step and try to judge me with their holy scripture.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 17, 2012)

As mentioned, partners not wearing their seatbelt is also a huge one of mine. Not only is it a bad example to the public, it violates state law, company policy, and it is really frickin annoying to hear that stupid seatbelt chime all shift. 

Not to mention that if we are to be involved in a significant MVC I do not want my unrestrained partner coming over the console and elbowing me in the head. 

My first partner had some serious crust for being "only" five years on and he would never wear his seatbelt. He would whine at me when I called him out, telling me that I was only 19 and "had a lot to learn about this business."

So I guess that's another one, a partner that cannot me being younger than the average EMT. I am not a child and hold the same license as you. Nevermind that I also have more experience than you too...


----------

